# Engine Hours



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

How many hours can be expected out of the newer GM trucks ever since they put the digital hourmeter in the dash? Now I understand its different for some because of the way people maintain their trucks, but a truck that has a regular oil change. Just wondering. My truck has the 8.1 Liter with 63,200 miles and 3250 engine hours. Is that a lot, a little?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm at about the same hours as you... 3,350... with around 76,500 miles on my '03. I'd be interested to know how many hours these engines can be expected to go...???


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Lets you figure out the average speed of the truck as well. I think the higher the ave miles and the lower the hours on a truck, the more desireable it would be for me, lotsa highway miles.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

On the truck or on the engine specifically?

I'll give you an example on the engine if thats what you're after. The 8.1's are just one of the GM engines used in industrial and remote power generators (for agricultural use for example) and in those instances they're well know to go over 10,000 hours running at 60%-80% maximum load and running 24 hours a day 7 days a week. And they do so consistently with only a shut down for oil changes/regular service.

Of course it's not quite the same situation as the engine in a truck with the different demands placed on it vs in a continuously running generator but I know of a few 8.1 equipped trucks that are nearing 8000 hrs and still going strong.

But like anything else, correct maintenance and treatment makes a major difference to the lifespan of anything.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

sidthss;961055 said:


> Lets you figure out the average speed of the truck as well. I think the higher the ave miles and the lower the hours on a truck, the more desireable it would be for me, lotsa highway miles.


I know what you are saying, as you can tell mine idles A LOT. I never shut it off during plowing. It gets started in the garage then shut off when I get back home. I take the keyless entry off the key ring when I walk into a store or something and leave it running.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

B&B;961080 said:


> On the truck or on the engine specifically?
> 
> I'll give you an example on the engine if thats what you're after. The 8.1's are just one of the GM engines used in industrial and remote power generators (for agricultural use for example) and in those instances they're well know to go over 10,000 hours running at 60%-80% maximum load and running 24 hours a day 7 days a week. And they do so consistently with only a shut down for oil changes/regular service.
> 
> ...


On the engine I was talking about. I also run synthetic in all of my trucks and they get oil changes at 3000-5000 depending on how hard they are working. How about the 6.0's B&B?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The 6.0's will go 200K without breaking a sweat and I've personally witnessed them go 250K with nothing but routine service. Can't give you any specifics on hours though but there's no reason they won't have similar numbers to an 8.1. In fact they're actually a more efficient engine overall than an 8.1 so in theory they should actually live longer, all outside variables being the same of course.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to know. Iv got 138000 on my 8.1 and I believe 3200 hours.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

void, already covered


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My 2000 6.0 has 127k miles and about 4400 hours on the meter. No issues with the powertrain, she gets regular oil changes every 10k with Mobil1 5w-30 and filters every 5k. I use about a quart between filter changes.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

My 04 Silverado had the cluster changed out a few years ago and the hours were never right and now they just reset. Anyone else ever have this issue?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NCat496;961442 said:


> My 04 Silverado had the cluster changed out a few years ago and the hours were never right and now they just reset. Anyone else ever have this issue?


Yeah,it was a recall on those clusters if I remember correctly.My 04 Jimmy Dmax had it changed out.One day almost all the gauges went wacky,including the speedometer---quite a ride doing 120mph in a 30 zone.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

My 04 duramax is about to roll 5000 hours and 104k


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess I don't idle my truck nearly as much as some of you, I have 172K and 5500-5800 hours can't rememberexactly how many off the top of my head


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have an 01 dually GMC 6.0 with 75k miles and a hair under 5000 hours. It's uses 1l of oil every 1k. Truck still runs really good for only being used as a salt truck since new.


----------



## tar (May 13, 2004)

NCat496;961442 said:


> My 04 Silverado had the cluster changed out a few years ago and the hours were never right and now they just reset. Anyone else ever have this issue?


my 05 resets the hours about every 200-300 hours, ive got 33000 miles and now it says 13 hours. never had the cluster changed or any dealer service work. the dealer checked this and said all is good, well make a note of it though. thats the comfort i was looking for


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

My 07 Duramax just rolled 2000hrs after 51k miles. Thought it was kind of high myself but i do idle quite a bit... if I run in the store for a second, the truck stays running.


----------



## plow4life (Mar 6, 2008)

09 silverado 5.3L with 16k miles and a between 400-500 hours


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

06 with 118K 4600 hours


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

NCat496;961442 said:


> My 04 Silverado had the cluster changed out a few years ago and the hours were never right and now they just reset. Anyone else ever have this issue?


My hours reset too! Happend on a 2005 chev 3500 dmax.
I installed a new radio and when I noticed the reset 
So if the hrs look to good to be true its probably not true.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

04 Duramax 110K with 5300Hrs


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

2000 Silverado 2500 6.0 160,000 miles and 7,500 hrs!!! Looks like I got yall beat on the hours, lol


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;973348 said:


> 2000 Silverado 2500 6.0 160,000 miles and 7,500 hrs!!! Looks like I got yall beat on the hours, lol


Yeah you do but thoes hours seem low compared to the milage no? How has the truck been to you?


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, so now I gotta know, where do you guys have hour meters? I had a 1999 2500 Silverado 6.0 and didn't have a hour meter (that I know of).


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;973348 said:


> 2000 Silverado 2500 6.0 160,000 miles and 7,500 hrs!!! Looks like I got yall beat on the hours, lol


average speed of 21mph...


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Chev2500;973742 said:


> Ok, so now I gotta know, where do you guys have hour meters? I had a 1999 2500 Silverado 6.0 and didn't have a hour meter (that I know of).


I dont think that year had them. I think they started in 03 with the new gauges and updated radio and all that stuff. But they are in the screen where you hit the button to see your trip miles. They have Odometer, trip, then hourmeter. But if you have redundant controls then there are many more options on the dash I dont know about.


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 12, 2009)

138680 miles 4240 hours on a 2001 8.1 still running strong and drinking as much oil as it ALWAYS HAS



Scott


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

cuttinscott;973852 said:


> 138680 miles 4240 hours on a 2001 8.1 still running strong and drinking as much oil as it ALWAYS HAS
> 
> Scott


Have you had any exhaust manifolds done yet?


----------



## plow4life (Mar 6, 2008)

i had a 2000 half ton and i could push the trip button while the vehicle was off and it would bring up the odometer if i pushed and held it in again it would show engine hours. not sure if 3/4 ton and up had the same setup.


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 12, 2009)

NCat496;973853 said:


> Have you had any exhaust manifolds done yet?


exhaust manifolds done yet? It had the intake manifold bolt update kit and that made no differance.......

Scott


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;973348 said:


> 2000 Silverado 2500 6.0 160,000 miles and 7,500 hrs!!! Looks like I got yall beat on the hours, lol


2000 Model Trucks Don't have Hour Meters...From Factory...........so Got a Pic?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

02DURAMAX;973923 said:


> 2000 Model Trucks Don't have Hour Meters...From Factory...........so Got a Pic?


What you mean???? Push the trip odometer button, hold and presto!!! Hour meter, why would I lie about something as petty as this???? I think most of the new trucks from 99 up had the hour meter!!!!. One edit, it may be the LS/LT trucks that had the hour meter. Mine is fully loaded LS so that could be why



Chev2500;973746 said:


> average speed of 21mph...


I dont know about that, lol How did you come up with that number??? Only place that truck sees 21 mph is in school zones. Otherwise it is all above that. Less when plowing obviously.



NCat496;973574 said:


> Yeah you do but thoes hours seem low compared to the milage no? How has the truck been to you?


Dont know about them being low for the miles. I have put 70,000 of those miles there myself. Took it on a few road trips, one to Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and back. That was a lil over 2,000 miles right there. The truck has been great for me. I got it 4 years ago and it had 85,000 miles and right around 4500 hours (I dont remember the exact hours, didnt know about it till I joined here). The trans was rebuilt right before I bought it from the dealer. I had to do a new fuel pump/sending unit and the other is just regular wear parts and other piddly crap. Got the original front end parts still though. The exhaust manifold bolts were broke as well. All but one bolt are done as of right now. But it doesnt leak, so it is going to wait till spring


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

04 Duramax - 70,000 miles - 2550 hours 
06 Silverado 4.3 V6 - 70,000 miles - 4000 hours and that motor was gettin pretty tired.... Sold it a few months ago


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

cuttinscott;973865 said:


> exhaust manifolds done yet? It had the intake manifold bolt update kit and that made no differance.......
> 
> Scott


I just wondered. I have had my left and right bank exhaust manifolds replaces already. Truck is an 07 with 63,500.


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

160,000 divided by 7,500 hrs = 21.3mph average speed.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Chev2500;974141 said:


> 160,000 divided by 7,500 hrs = 21.3mph average speed.


That is pretty slow then, lol. Guess you would never know it has always been a plow truck!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

you have to take into consideration how many of those hours where Idling hours... I'd bet atleast 25% of that is idling which reduces you average speed


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Bump this up!!!!!!!

Update! 126K with 6020Hrs


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Chev2500;973742 said:


> Ok, so now I gotta know, where do you guys have hour meters? I had a 1999 2500 Silverado 6.0 and didn't have a hour meter (that I know of).


Press and hold the trip reset button while the truck is off and the key is off. Hour meter pops up after a few seconds.



> 2000 Model Trucks Don't have Hour Meters...From Factory...........so Got a Pic?


Sure they do, I found out about it when I read my owner's manual on my 2000. I think all NBS trucks came with hour meters, or if not all, at least the 2000 3/4 tons and newer have it from the factory.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

154k and 3850 hours on my 8.1!! Going strong!!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

191,200 miles and 6737.9 hours (280.74 days) on 2002 6.0 going strong approx 28.3MPH average


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B;961080 said:


> On the truck or on the engine specifically?
> 
> I'll give you an example on the engine if thats what you're after. The 8.1's are just one of the GM engines used in industrial and remote power generators (for agricultural use for example) and in those instances they're well know to go over 10,000 hours running at 60%-80% maximum load and running 24 hours a day 7 days a week. And they do so consistently with only a shut down for oil changes/regular service.
> 
> ...


Its kinda surprising they still only get about 10,000 hours out of them. Those kinda of hours were not unheard of in the 1960's

http://www.6066gmcguy.org/Irrigation.htm


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;1075517 said:


> Its kinda surprising they still only get about 10,000 hours out of them. Those kinda of hours were not unheard of in the 1960's.


10K was the objective then, today it's the minimum. 15K is normal and 20K isn't uncommon. So it has progressed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;1075593 said:


> 10K was the objective then, today it's the minimum. 15K is normal and 20K isn't uncommon. So it has progressed.


Also, a similar size engine is putting out double the power these days and doing it while putting out far less emissions.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;1075594 said:


> Also, a similar size engine is putting out double the power these days and doing it while putting out far less emissions.


yup and using less fuel too. thank god for gov't mandated emissions controls


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm looking at an 02 international 4300 rite now. 160k miles I'm fine with but just saw 16k hours. I'm assuming that's way to high?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'm looking at an 02 international 4300 rite now. 160k miles I'm fine with but just saw 16k hours. I'm assuming that's way to high?


That's very high hours. Put a scanner on it, that will tell you the correct miles and hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Broncslefty7 said:


> I'm looking at an 02 international 4300 rite now. 160k miles I'm fine with but just saw 16k hours. I'm assuming that's way to high?


A lot of boom trucks are like this, they start them in the morning drive em to the site and run them all day sometimes double shifted so they run all night as well.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> A lot of boom trucks are like this, they start them in the morning drive em to the site and run them all day sometimes double shifted so they run all night as well.


My buddy has a knuckle boom installs granite curbing in roadways. The trucks drive to job and idle all day, Back in the day they would use gas trucks to save money had a lot of troubles. Of course they use diesel now.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My 07 duramax is at 285K miles with 5830hrs. It doesn't idle a lot and Ive replaced the ignition key and drivers side door hinges 3 times.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> My 07 duramax is at 285K miles with 5830hrs. It doesn't idle a lot and Ive replaced the ignition key and drivers side door hinges 3 times.


How about the drivers seat??


----------

